# Vendetta and BaWaaJige at the lake.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We went to the lake the other day to work on water retrieves. BaWaaJige is doing outstanding work for his age. Kind of wish I would have entered him in his first hunt test this weekend. We are doing a conformation show this weekend instead. He is exactly months old.

100_1580.mov - YouTube

He is swimming out about 20ft give or take abit.


















Poor Miss V I almost chopped her head off in this one. She swims so fast it is hard to get pictures. Next time I will get a video of her.









My boy at 4mos.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Sharon look how proud he is, and I love that him and Odie are not tht far apart in age.  I can't wait to hear how Jige does at the show this weekend. You have to let us know. HUgs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Only if he gets a ribbon will I post....lol j/k. I hope he does well. If I am understanding this right because he is a novice puppy he will be in a ring with all the novice pups from all the breeds. Not sure if I understand that right or not. So we will see.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I honestly do not know but I know Jige is gonna rock the show ring  Good Luck


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

He looks great, I love me some goldens. Sounds like he doing excellent


Can't wait to see him on his first hunt


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I cant either but unfortunaly it is almost a whole yr away. Hunts are coming to an end around here. If the weather isnt too bad I might do an upland hunt test in Jan. brrrr. gives me the chills just thinking about standing out in a open field in Jan in MN.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice pics, the doggies are looking good as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Bawaajige is getting so big  Miss V is awesome showin the little one how to swim


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man that pup is growing!


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pictures!!! We do field trials with Copper. He loves them and they are super fun.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Great pics!


----------

